# Using greek symbols in Photoshop image text - possible?



## Andy_S (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm making a scientific poster presentation and am using Photoshop to make some of the fancy visuals for it.

I have some text in a bubble, but I'd like the text to include some of the Greek symbols you can get in MS Word or similar applications.

Copy - pasting the text across from Word into my Photoshop text layer doesn't work. The text comes across fine but I simply get spaces where all my theta, phi and whatnot were.

Does anyone know if it is possible to get these symbols to correctly display in Photoshop? I've Googled it and looked at the manual to no avail.

Apologies if this is the wrong forum - it looked the most likely one to me.

Cheers!


----------



## Andy_S (Mar 7, 2004)

Oops - turned out the solution is simple. For anyone else who wants to know, there's a font called Symbol which, unsurprisingly, has lots of common Greek and Latin symbols. 

Now I feel stupid.


----------

